# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  موسوعة فتاوى الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع

## هيثم الفقى

نقدم لأعضاء منتدانا الكرام 

موسوعة فتاوى الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع 

الجزء الأول :
رابط التحميل 
http://www.4shared.com/file/42889919/8c12a...__________.html

الجزء الثانى :

http://www.4shared.com/file/47700677/d8baf...__________.html

----------


## محمد احمد

شكرا جزيلا ولكن الملف غير محمل

----------


## ميدو جنه

مشكور ولكن المف مش بيحمل
يارب تقدر تنزله على رابط اخر لامكان تحميله 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------

